# Plans for a new tank



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Hoping to move my stock to a larger tank (currently in a 29gal) hoping for a 65
My plan (once I get the tank):

Put the HOB Filter for the new tank on my old tank and run for a few days while I do hardscaping and planting.

Move the filter over to the new tank along with a few Serpae tetras and monitor levels, I don't think it should cycle though(the sacrificial Serpae's are my least prized in my current tank)

Monitor for about a week to see if it cycles and pick out the new stock for the old tank (thinking apistos and shell dwellers)

Move the rest of the fish over and then stock the old tank.

Is this plan sound? Am I right in thinking it won't cycle.
If my new tank comes a canister filter could I put a filter bag in my existing filter or tank to grow BB?

Lastly, does anyone have a good deal on a 65 tall (36x18x24)? With stand and light. Maybe some driftwood or rocks too?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what I would do is leave the old tank setup first of all

Setup the new tank, get it filled and scaped and temp set, use dechlorinator.

Once the new tank is stable for temp you are ready for the move.

first step is remove about 20 gallons of the water from the new tank

then move all fish from the old tank to the new tank

move 20 gallons of water from the old tank into the new tank to top it up again. There is a small amount of bacteria in the water and this will help cycling and also help in reducing too much of a change for the fish for the water they are used to.

Move the filter from the old tank to the new tank. You will then be running both the new filter and the old filter at the same time for a while. If the new tank is a canister filter and you are able, move some media from the old filter to the canister filter, but still keep the old filter running as all the surfaces inside the old filter are covered in bacteria.

In theory, because your filter from the old tank had the right amount of bacteria for the stock you currently have, it should be basically cycled for the most part.

I would wait 1 week before starting to slowly add more stock.

You should see minimal levels of ammonia and nitrites if any at all in the new tank through all this.

After 3 or 4 weeks you can remove the old filter. I recommend squeezing out the filter media into the new tank to make sure you leave as much bacteria in the new tank as possible. This will cloud up your tank but it will be clear again in less than a day.

Try to avoid any major water changes for the first 2 weeks of setup and then 1 week after removing the old filter and squeezing out the bacteria.

Your new tank should be totally cycled after all this with no loss of any fish.

This is basically the process I had to do recently for 2 tanks when my largest tank started to leak recently. I had to move stock from the largest to second largest and second largest to third largest. I had no losses at all.

Hope this helps


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I would do the same, but emphasize that any water changes (and if you can get the mulm from the gravel take that too) from the old tank I would use to seed the new tank (especially before moving your fish over).

... and take your time adding new stock to the tank, if it's heavily planted it doesn't matter as much - but it's alway better to take your time adding new livestock so things don't spike/fish don't get too stressed.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and the advice.

Sounds like a good plan. The prospective tank has a Rena FX3 so I'm hoping to move some of the Aquaclear foam from my HOB into it. Just reading up on Canister Filters as it will be my first one.

The old 29 gallon will be the girlfriends tank, trying to "suggest" she gets a pair of Apisto's but we will see where we end up.

Thanks again


----------

